
The Actor Model in 10 Minutes (2015) - wturner
http://www.brianstorti.com/the-actor-model/
======
RossBencina
Knowing the Actor Model axioms is a start, but it doesn't get you very far. In
the end you need some higher level theory of organisation, e.g. of
communication patterns. I found Gul Agha's book interesting (freely
available)[0]. And also stuff coming out of the Akka community, e.g. [1]

This is interesting too: Video: "Roland Kuhn - Akka Typed: Between Session
Types and the Actor Model - Curry On"[2].

[0]
[https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6952](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6952)

[1] [https://www.manning.com/books/reactive-design-
patterns](https://www.manning.com/books/reactive-design-patterns)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyegYGzD9kM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyegYGzD9kM)

~~~
wturner
I posted the article after reading it to help me learn the underpinning
assumptions of Erlang/Elixir

~~~
RossBencina
In that case, keep in mind that the Erlang developers had never heard of the
Actor Model.[0]

Joe Armstrong's PhD thesis is an excellent read, and gives good background to
Erlang.[1]

[0] [http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2014-June/07979...](http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2014-June/079796.html)

[1]
[http://erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf](http://erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf)

~~~
wturner
Thanks for this. Much appreciated.

